
Show HN: Feastflow v2 – Handcrafted leads for freelance designers and developers - RepressedEmu
https://www.feastflow.com
======
RepressedEmu
Hey guys! So my lead gen service Feastflow has been running for about 3 months
now and since launching we've been getting great feedback from the community
that they wanted us to expand our categories. So with our v2 we have gone from
just Fullstack freelance leads to support Frontend and Designers leads as
well. If you are a freelance developer or designer and want to get 5-10 remote
projects with a $5k+ budget feel free to try us out!

